# VW Golf system (big pics)



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys im new here, im more at CA.com  

I just wanted to share some pics of my latest trunk build. I still wana to change up the floor/amp rack and switch out the flatties with some rainbow profi 10"s 

the equipment used:

HU: Ural Concert CDD 

AMP: DLS A7

Mids/Higs: Dynaudio

Woofers: PPI Flatcone PC10"s 



























































































mike


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, Just damn! I LOVE the way the rear was done!

Do you have build pics for the hatch?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Simply badass!


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah. some enclosure pics I had. also the floor was vinyled untill it was messed.. but the carpet is working out better.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

heres the frame wrapped up... im usually very good at this, but this enclosure shape almost got the best of me.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

and glassed and cleaned up. prior to bodyfill.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

sup azbass. looks pretty freakn clean man! great work.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> sup azbass. looks pretty freakn clean man! great work.


Thanks for the pics! I was baffled as to how you made the downward curves but the rear "frame" makes total sense to me now.

Job well done!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

damn that totally makes my car look bad  . Good work, I can't wait to play with that Ural been curious about it for years now.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

one of the nicest MK4 setups ive seen...

how is the sub box held in place? bolted somewhere?

are you on vwvortex?


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I am guessing those kicks are ported by the looks of them. Simply amazing work.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

03blueSI said:


> I am guessing those kicks are ported by the looks of them. Simply amazing work.


When looking at that hatch... were you thnking the same thing I was?


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

03blueSI said:


> I am guessing those kicks are ported by the looks of them. Simply amazing work.


I do believe what you see are the tweets.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

aneonrider said:


> I do believe what you see are the tweets.



Nope, the tweets are on the dash facing up.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Great install! Are you bringing this to the NE Meet this weekend? I'd love to see this in person. Very nice work.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

aneonrider said:


> I do believe what you see are the tweets.


the tweeters are up on the dash slightly off axis firing at the windshield.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> Great install! Are you bringing this to the NE Meet this weekend? I'd love to see this in person. Very nice work.


I will be there !


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

vwtoby said:


> one of the nicest MK4 setups ive seen...
> 
> how is the sub box held in place? bolted somewhere?
> 
> are you on vwvortex?


thanks 

the box is held in place by secret screws on the sides of the enclosure, I get to by removing the plastic panels that hold the rear shelf. 

and im on there. same name.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Bought time you registered here, looks superb!


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

nice...you should also post some of your older setups


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Very nice work...have you figured out the volume of the enclosure?


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent install, love the pics.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

you know showing this on ca.com and here and who knows where else, you are really starting to make some of us who arent very creative nor possess talent to do something like that jealous!!!! lol great job.

if you were close to ohio id pay you very well to do something like that in my civic. honestly i think you should keep the amprack the way it is. i like its clean subtle look but thats just me.

great work.


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey dude,
this looks great! I had a gti before and this is by far the best hatch install I have seen.

one suggestion: If i can find it, I will send you the double din pocket to go above the Ural from VW/OEM. It fits perfectly and would make it look even better.

If I find it, I will pm you and send it over to you as I have no need for it.

Again, nice work!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome work.

did you stitch the vinyl yourself, or have someone else do that part?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent work! Simple and elegant. I'm also interested to hear about the stitching...it came out great.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Second time I have seen your install. Here and CA.com and it looks very good. The stiching is awsome and the enclosure is very creative. I like the simple almost factory stealth look, very classy. This makes me miss my VW.LOL


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

raadkins16 said:


> Hey dude,
> this looks great! I had a gti before and this is by far the best hatch install I have seen.
> 
> one suggestion: If i can find it, I will send you the double din pocket to go above the Ural from VW/OEM. It fits perfectly and would make it look even better.
> ...


yes! the pocket I have is worthless and keeps popping apart. I was trying to figure out how to configure the dash. also when I got the Ural it came with an alpine mounting cage  so Im still figuring out how to mount that 

if you find it it would be really great.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Real nice install. I really like that sub enclosure. Did you design it that way just out of creativity, or so you could still have a passthrough for carrying stuff?


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> Real nice install. I really like that sub enclosure. Did you design it that way just out of creativity, or so you could still have a passthrough for carrying stuff?


thank you, I just had this Idea that I kinda went with it.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I forgot to mention at the meet - your front tires are on backwards


----------



## silent1 (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

About that deck....all your ****'s on the wrong side, mang!

Looks killer!!


Turborusty


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice mike.

glad i got to hear half of it in jersey, but i got to give you the same treatment 

maybe when we are both done with our mk iv installs we can get together <again> and actually have a beer and chill out.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

ATB said:


> I forgot to mention at the meet - your front tires are on backwards


yeah about that..


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad you showed the MDF shape, I was "baffled". 
Very nice.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

That's just ridiculous, in a good way. Very creative.

Just a dumb question though. Once you glass over the fabric, how do you knock those support pieces out from the backs of the rings? Are they just held in loosely? Do you have to add any other bracing? I haven't done any fiberglass work yet, and I'm curious how it's all done. How did you estimate the enclosure volume?


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks

the 2x4 piece of wood i used to prop the rings up, I had screwed in. then glued the rings on. 

once the fabric frame was strong enough I took the screws out of the 2x4's and hit it with a hammer and it comes out easy. 

I estimate by eye. and measureing. (I know how large a 1cube enclousre is)


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Really nice. It flows perfectly and doesn't seem like a lump in the middle of the trunk as MANY FG enclosures do. Yours has function and form.

I plan on doing something similar with my amprack so I have use of my fold down seat.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

When ya gonna build me a FG enclosure?  

Looks great, pw.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> When ya gonna build me a FG enclosure?
> 
> Looks great, pw.


whacha have in mind?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey man, your car looks great. Actually after seeing your install i copied and did something similar, not as nice as yours, but im deffinitly happy with it. Check it out.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

azbass said:


> whacha have in mind?



Wanted to do something in the driverside rear 1/4 panel area of my trunk in my alti. I have somethign that was pre-fabbed but I was kind of hoping for something more form fitting.


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

update. put some other woofers in to try out.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

and????


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bad AZ , haha... love the enclousre I had something like made for my JL 13w6's but the box was too smalll for both.


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Those DLS amps look cool dont they.How do those kicks sound.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I've said it before, and I can't resist saying it again..... That's just a killer install! I LOVE IT!

Chad


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

azbass,

Excellent !! Focals look sweet !


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Do having the subs pointed like that affect the bass?


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

chad said:


> I've said it before, and I can't resist saying it again..... That's just a killer install! I LOVE IT!
> 
> Chad










tm


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

hey azbass

none of your pics appear to be working, 
could you please update them again.

or shoot me a pm with link to a page or just with your email.

Would be very interested in seeing how you have done your golf.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

These work for you?


http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6439/img1987nc7.jpg

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/2836/img1928pt6.jpg

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5739/img1478yr1.jpg


----------

